# Peace wagon



## Trottel

Ahoj, jak byste přeložili větu: „Did you fall off the peace wagon, soldier?“
Má to něco společného s frází: „fall of the wagon" (začít znovu pít)? Něco ve smyslu, že přestal věřit v mír? 

Díky


----------



## Trottel

Celý kontext:
KIDNAPPER: Makes me think I'm going to come face to face with the Dominic King that wasted all those retreating Iraqis back in '91. Huh? *Did you fall off the peace wagon, soldier?* Revert back to what we all know works?
NEGOTIATOR: This isn't a war.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

It's not all that easy to understand without the wider context of the whole scenario, rather than just the couple of sentences either side of the query.

Dominic King was a negotiator in several conflict areas of the world trying to secure the release of hostages, and in one particular instance, the negotiations went wrong, and the hostage was killed by the kidnappers. There's a bit of useful background here http://www.whatsontv.co.uk/drama/tv-news/interviews/a-quick-chat-with-trevor-eve/11318

My understanding of the scenario is this: the kidnapper is being sarcastic. He compares the situation to meeting Dominic King, and implies that the negotiations here too might fail, and that he might kill the hostage. 
He continues his sarcasm: "Did you fall off the peace wagon, soldier?" He is suggesting that it is fashionable/trendy to be on the peace (band-)wagon, everyone was/is on that bandwagon, so the negotiator (whether or not he is "a soldier") must have "fallen off" it.  (And) "revert back to what we all know works (i.e. war/violence works, peace doesn't)".

Moje čeština není nic moc ("nothing to write home about"), ale když se Ti žádný rodák zatím neozval, troufám si nabídnout alespoň  něco takovýho: „už Tě mírové tažení nějak přestalo bavit, vojáčku?   Vrátil  ses k tomu jedinému, o čemž všichni víme, že se osvědčuje?"  Ten můj pokus asi moc dobrý není, ale snad porozumíš.

Tady ten význam "začít znovu pít" neplatí.      That's how I understand it anyway. Hope it helps!


----------



## texpert

Ten pokus je velmi vydařený. Náhradním řešením by mohlo být "tak vás už nebaví bojovat za mír?" (narážka na oblíbenou frázi z dob socialismu), ale klidně bych nechal překlad od EM. Dobrá práce!


----------



## Trottel

Také se mi ten pokus líbí. EM, za svoji češtinu se stydět vůbec nemusíš, přesně jsem pochopil, co jsi myslel. Rozhodně je tvoje čeština lepší než moje angličtina. Děkuju


----------

